# Rate My Rats’ Playpen #2!



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello! I made a post a while ago, and this is just the updated version! I now have a big cardboard box with smaller hides and tunnels inside, a t-shirt hammock, and a make-shift litter box (their carrier).
















*Inside the box!








*


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh, that looks really nice! Wish I was a rat and I could play there, LOL! Definitely a 10


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Oh, that looks really nice! Wish I was a rat and I could play there, LOL! Definitely a 10


Thank you! It’s funny, I just got done replying to your other post on the Rat Shack 😂 
I’m glad to hear that the updated version is better


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks stunning!! Well done!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Seems really fun! hope your rats like it!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

10/10 Beautiful. I wish I could shrink myself and explore there. Your rats look to be really enjoying it .


----------



## Funkypinkpat (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh wow!!! I am definitely taking this as inspiration! I love how you connected the play area to the couch so you can chill and they can come see you but aren't just on the couch. More space.

May I ask what the name of the playpen thing is? I would love to buy something like that. I'm from canada.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Great to hear I’ve been able to help others 
The playpen is not actually sold as a playpen! It’s a shoe rack sold for 20$ cheaper then marked playpens, but it works the same. I bought it off Amazon! Try this link for the Canadian website!


----------



## Funkypinkpat (Mar 8, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Great to hear I’ve been able to help others
> The playpen is not actually sold as a playpen! It’s a shoe rack sold for 20$ cheaper then marked playpens, but it works the same. I bought it off Amazon! Try this link for the Canadian website!


Perfect thank you!! We let them free roam on the bed or couch but the couch is not a big enough space. Just bought it!
Cant wait, I know they will love the new space


----------



## Funkypinkpat (Mar 8, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Great to hear I’ve been able to help others
> The playpen is not actually sold as a playpen! It’s a shoe rack sold for 20$ cheaper then marked playpens, but it works the same. I bought it off Amazon! Try this link for the Canadian website!


I bought what you had and its wonderful!!! I still have to watch because one of my boys found the weak spot and jumps but I catch him and throw him back. Now he thinks it's a game and runs back to jump over and over again lol
Thank you so much for the suggestion. My anxiety level has gone down since lol


----------

